# Fish Combinations



## Oxon Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi,

I have recently set up an aquarium for my first time, i will be using live plants and will make sure of a good long cycle before i add fish.

My question is, i have not completely decided what fish to get, i have a 90L tank. I am looking at the following as possibilities and would welcome any advice on the fish below and numbers of fish.

1. Amano or ghost shrimp
2. Dwarf neon Rainbow
3. Neon Tetra
4. Harlequin Rasboras
5. Otto's

In the future (a few months of cycling) and if i am good enough i would like to get German Blue Rams

Thanks in advance
Graham


----------



## ZivaD (Jan 26, 2013)

For clarity's sake, are you saying a 90 liter tank or a 90 gallon "long" tank? There is a huge difference between the two that will significantly impact the answer to your stocking question.


----------



## Oxon Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

It is a 90 Litre - 20 gallon tank so not that big


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'd skip the rams unless you're going to have just a single pair of them in the tank. Alone that is. 

I think a nice school of rasboras and some shrimp would be perfect. Neons and Otos are pretty sensitive to changing water conditions so I'd skip those if it were me. 

But if your water parameters are good for the neons, a nice big school of them and some shrimp would be nice too.

At the top of the main page of the forum, click into the Tropical Fish Profiles area in the dark blue bar to see the ideal care and requirements of each species that you're thinking of.

Good luck and welcome to the forum


----------



## Oxon Fish (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok, thanks. If i were to put in say 8 Rasboras how many shrimp would you recommend, and thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't give personal experience with shrimp since I don't have any  But if I were to guess, I'd say a dozen or so would be fine.

Let's see if some of the shrimpers come along to give better advice tho.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I concur with Romad's advice.

And welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.:-D

Byron.


----------

